# Employment offer



## adrian.costineanu (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi All,

I consulted an immigration company here in Dubai and because I haven’t finished my university I can not qualify for permanent residency in Canada.
In order for me to get a chance to start this process, I have been presented with another way.
If I get an employment offer from a Canadian company, as an Office Manager (no university education required), I can start the process. 
Now, they told me that this is completely legal and no problems.
As they also told me, I don’t have to work for that company after I get there, so no harm done.
If you know any company that can offer that to me please give me the details to have a chance to live my CANADIAN dream. I’ve been having for the last 10 years.

Thank You

Adrian


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

adrian.costineanu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I consulted an immigration company here in Dubai and because I haven’t finished my university I can not qualify for permanent residency in Canada.
> In order for me to get a chance to start this process, I have been presented with another way.
> ...


You are being given wrong information. A Canadian company would require to get permission to hire you via a LMO (Labour Market Opinion). This means they have advertised the vacancy for the required time and were unable to find an applicant. It is unlikely they would receive approval for an Office Manager position. You would have to work for them under the LMO or find another job under another LMO. Otherwise you'd be forced to leave the country.


----------



## adrian.costineanu (Nov 16, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> You are being given wrong information. A Canadian company would require to get permission to hire you via a LMO (Labour Market Opinion). This means they have advertised the vacancy for the required time and were unable to find an applicant. It is unlikely they would receive approval for an Office Manager position. You would have to work for them under the LMO or find another job under another LMO. Otherwise you'd be forced to leave the country.




Any advices ...? or explain to me step by step on how should I proceed?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

adrian.costineanu said:


> Any advices ...? or explain to me step by step on how should I proceed?


You'll need to find an employer willing to hire you and willing to apply for a LMO which has to be approved by the Canadian government. Only, at that point, could you apply for a visa.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

For a foreign worker to get a work permit they need a positive LMO.

In order to get the positive LMO the prospective employer has to show that they cannot hire a suitably qualified/experienced Canadian or permanent resident for the position they want to offer you. 

In areas where there are likely to be multiple candidates or there is no discernible labour shortage, the chances of a +ve LMO are minimal.


----------

